# 3 skylines



## ANDY GTR (Dec 6, 2008)

went to york to see Ash D took some pics of our cars all coments welcome :thumb:


----------



## ANDY GTR (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## ANDY GTR (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## ANDY GTR (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## ANDY GTR (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## ANDY GTR (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## ANDY GTR (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

Some nice pics there dude  I'll add the link to mine if I get them online in time lol


----------



## s-line (May 14, 2006)

I usually love r43's but that one looks odd. I think it needs to be lowered to pull off the mods its got.


----------



## ANDY GTR (Dec 6, 2008)

s-line said:


> I usually love r43's but that one looks odd. I think it needs to be lowered to pull off the mods its got.


thats the plan for next year full coilover set refurb the split rims and new tyres will look a lot better maybe even a repaint as well


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

there's no nice way to put this... and it's all "in my opinion"....

snapshots, all of them. Not bad as pics (with exceptions: 







- what on earth happened there?) but there's one of that set that I'd consider really worth looking at, and that's the GT-R spoiler. Even there, the light in the background is in the "wrong" place.

If you want it to be an excellent set... 
- contrast it
- make it look like you wanted to get the pic the way it is. Example: there's one with half a black car and a white one, that's OK, but the car's still cut off. So defocus the front one, take the aperture as large as poss (2.8) and take the shot. 
- you've not really played with focus at all. Why not?
I like the location - the racecourse... but at night it would look soo much cooler with a person inside, sidelights on, exhaust gases (or heat ripples!) visible.
try also to not get yourself or your shadow in the pic.

The idea of the reflection (white car reflected in black car) is fine, but then put the two almost parallel and further away, so there's no break in the reflection.

Bret


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

Bret Andy is not a bloody pro photographer ffs!! 

Andy you should of pm'd me when you came through as i could of come and said hi


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

bretti_kivi said:


> If you want it to be an excellent set...
> - contrast it
> - make it look like you wanted to get the pic the way it is. Example: there's one with half a black car and a white one, that's OK, but the car's still cut off. So defocus the front one, take the aperture as large as poss (2.8) and take the shot.
> - you've not really played with focus at all. Why not?
> ...


May sound a bit harsh, but it's actually pretty good advice and I'm sure you'll take it on board and learn from it 



bretti_kivi said:


> I like the location - the racecourse... but at night it would look soo much cooler with a person inside, sidelights on, exhaust gases (or heat ripples!) visible.


oh how I wish that was possible lol, there's NO lighting down that road at all 

A couple of mine from the same shoot:

































and since you mention F2.8.....


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

where abouts in York are you Ash?

I've not seen your Skyline around my mate Clare has one a White R33


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

caddyman said:


> where abouts in York are you Ash?
> 
> I've not seen your Skyline around my mate Clare has one a White R33


Ah I know Claire too  wasn't you she phoned when she was at mine washing her car was it? lol

I'm in Acomb, u?


----------



## ANDY GTR (Dec 6, 2008)

sorry caddyman never thought mate will do next time :thumb:

thanks bretti your correct havent played with the camera as much as i should have will take your notes on board next time i take some pics :thumb:

top pics there ash mate very nice put mine to shame


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

AshD said:


> Ah I know Claire too  wasn't you she phoned when she was at mine washing her car was it? lol
> 
> I'm in Acomb, u?


Will of been no doubt i'm in haxby


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

Andy your a bad lad how could you forget about me eh!! I blame Karen lol


----------



## ANDY GTR (Dec 6, 2008)

:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

AshD said:


> May sound a bit harsh, but it's actually pretty good advice and I'm sure you'll take it on board and learn from it


I assume that anyone putting pics up is asking for an honest opinion and is looking to get better. If that's not what you want, fine, add me to your ignore list.


> oh how I wish that was possible lol, there's NO lighting down that road at all


Flash? long exposures? 


> A couple of mine from the same shoot:


from the top: 
- yes!
- yes: did you sharpen it? 
- if this is RAW, can you bring out the bottom right corner more? (shift the bottom quarter of the luminosity curve slightly to the left)
- nice, but it's not straight!



> and since you mention F2.8.....


 - nice. could you get in closer?
- light the GT-R from the right with an off-cam flash or a reflector and this would be excellent, a ********** shot.
- like the RB26, shame about the shadow. Maybe here also a reflector would help?

Yes, I'm picking  - those are much better. Sorry Andy 

Bret


----------



## ANDY GTR (Dec 6, 2008)

dont be sorry bretti i was looking for honest answers the more people tel me were im going wrong the more i will learn.


----------

